
Texar: A toolkit for text generation and beyond based on Tensorflow - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/asyml/texar
======
apoms
Is the name of this product a reference to Texarkana from the book "A Canticle
for Leibowitz"?
[http://leibowitz.wikia.com/wiki/Texarkana](http://leibowitz.wikia.com/wiki/Texarkana)

~~~
JadeNB
Texarkana is, incidentally, also an actual city (actually two in different
states, as the name suggests:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texarkana_metropolitan_area](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texarkana_metropolitan_area)
), not just a fictional character. :-)

